# 2015 National Specialty Photos



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

So, I'll start adding photos here as I get to them! These are all cell phone photos in this batch, so excuse the quality!  Most are going there or coming home, with just a few at the show!

The first is Pixel and me with two friends after the Puppy 4-6 class. The others are letting the dogs run free in a filed on the way home. They sure deserved it! The puppies were trailing leashes, as emergency brakes, and the adult dog that didn't belong to either of us needed to stay on leash, poor girl!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

More running F-R-E-E-e-e-e!!!, going through Cleveland and farm land, and evening "dog talk" in our hotel room.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Best of Breed Bitches at the regional on Thursday, and the POURING rain... like a WALL of water, we hit on the drive to Chicago.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've got more, but the forum won't let me upload them. There must be some sort of daily limit or something...


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Karen, is that your friend Elinor with Tony and Poppy? All the dogs look great!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great pictures Karen! Looks like it was a lot of fun


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Molly120213 said:


> Karen, is that your friend Elinor with Tony and Poppy? All the dogs look great!


Yes, Elinor, Tony, Poppy and a little red boy (as yet un-named) went home with Pam King.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

All great pictures to see. You look so nice all dressed up in the first picture Karen. Where ya off to??


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

She was in your neighborhood, Evelyn, at the Westin Lombard for HCA Nationals.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I jus love all the fotos, specially the ones in the field. Oh how a wanna come and play too!

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you, Karen.


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Loved seeing the photos! Post more when you can


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> All great pictures to see. You look so nice all dressed up in the first picture Karen. Where ya off to??


It was just after we all showed in the 4-6 Puppy class, Evelyn. I think, from Pixel's HUGE yawn, that we tired her out!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Loved a peek at your nationals Karen. Thanks.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice pictures… I watched Thursday's streaming video, but I am sure it was so much more fun to actually be there!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> Nice pictures&#8230; I watched Thursday's streaming video, but I am sure it was so much more fun to actually be there!


Yes, and Thursday was the regional, not the national. So didn't hold quite the same cache.


----------

